# Audacity-devel



## tbyte (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm having a strange problem with audacity-devel. It compiles on one of my desktops and does not on the other. Both have exactly the same options for audacity-devel. If I pkg_create -b from the working machine and install in on the other it works without problems so the problem is the compilation.

Here is the problem:


```
TrackArtist.cpp: At global scope:
TrackArtist.cpp:2001: error: 'Alg_note_ptr' was not declared in this scope
TrackArtist.cpp:2002: error: 'Alg_note_ptr' was not declared in this scope
TrackArtist.cpp:2002: error: 'Alg_attribute' was not declared in this scope
TrackArtist.cpp:2002: error: expected primary-expression before 'double'
TrackArtist.cpp:2002: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression
TrackArtist.cpp:2003: error: 'Alg_note_ptr' was not declared in this scope
TrackArtist.cpp:2003: error: 'Alg_attribute' was not declared in this scope
TrackArtist.cpp:2003: error: expected primary-expression before 'long'
TrackArtist.cpp:2003: error: initializer expression list treated as compound expression
TrackArtist.cpp:2004: error: 'Alg_note_ptr' was not declared in this scope
TrackArtist.cpp:2004: error: 'Alg_attribute' was not declared in this scope
```
Googling a bit it seems that whatever Alg_blah_blah are they are of audacity so at first glance it doesn't looks like another port is involved, but ofcourse I might be wrong.

Regards.


----------



## tbyte (Apr 2, 2010)

After the last *libpng* upgrade triggered a massive port upgrades that included *audacity-devel* I stumbled upon this problem again and I solved it in about 5 min (which comes to show how lazy I was the firs time :r ).
The problems was that the *allegro* port and *audacity-devel* (specifically the included 'Portsmf') both contain 'allegro.h'. And I can bet that '/usr/local/include' comes before '{$blah}/work/audacity-src-1.3.11-beta/lib-src/portsmf' so that the wrong allegro.h got included.

I'll be contacting the port maintainer to try to resolve this mishap


----------

